# قاعات الأفراح والمناسبات



## HARD MAN (13 سبتمبر 2006)

أهلا أخوتي وأخواتي الكرام 
لدي حاليا مشروع قاعة أفراح ومناسبات ولكن لا أجد نماذج من الممكن أن أستفيد منها، فحبذا لو كان مع أحد منكم نماذج أو تصاميم ممكن يفيدنا بها ..... ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير



م. أبو أحمد


----------



## HARD MAN (14 سبتمبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟ !!!! وين الناس ؟؟؟!!!! الظاهر صايمين


----------



## ملاك (14 سبتمبر 2006)

تصميم معماري؟


----------



## HARD MAN (14 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم تصميم معماري


----------



## ملاك (14 سبتمبر 2006)

راح ابحث لك
بس اذكر طالبة من جامعتنا عملت مشروع قاعة أفراح حلو
كانت فكرتها
دبلتين متشابكتين


----------



## المعمار أحمد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟ وين الملف


----------



## Mazen15 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ماعندي الا صور فوتوجرافية تنفع ؟:81:


----------



## ملاك (27 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم صور فوتوغرافيه تنفع اكيد


----------



## ملاك (27 سبتمبر 2006)

اخ هارد مان تفضل هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30436


----------



## HARD MAN (27 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكرك على التفاعل أختي ملاك لك كل التحية وشهر مبارك ورمضان كريم


----------



## descovery_2000 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوي العزيز 
عندي صور لقاعات رياضية
تفيدك مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## تحميل برنامج 2017 (22 سبتمبر 2017)

العضو هارد مان تحية طيبة وبعد
برجاء التكرم بمحادثتى على الخاص لان لدى عدة إستفسارات اود معرفتها منك وشكراً


----------



## جوجة دانية (26 يناير 2018)

الف شكر للجمييييييييع


----------

